# Novice Breeding Questionnaire



## Mikolas (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey guys, I made this topic in preparation for any future breeding attempts and/or if I see that some of my current fish look like they want to. I don't want to be caught off guard and find out some of my fish has bred but it was too late and the eggs were eaten or something. 

So what is the typical breeder tank set up? How many gallons, how much water, what sort of plants, etc?

If I were to find eggs in my main tank, how would i be able to extract them to prevent being eaten? It's probably not ok if i were to just get a net, and dump them in an isolation tank for instance.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well it will knid of depend on what you are hoping to have breed.


----------



## Mikolas (Jan 16, 2010)

Totally forgot to write down what fish I would have considered breeding. Thanks

They are:

Syno. Petricola Catfish
Cherry Barbs
German Blue Rams
Gold Rams


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

To remove the eggs u would just take the rock or plant the eggs were laid on and put them in the incubation tank with an airstone. im not ure about the other 2, but i kno rams need a 10g with amazon swordplants.


----------

